# air con bomb



## kev999

anybody tried an aircon bomb,if so do they work,does your car smell fresher and does the bomb leave a mess i.e anything on trim or windows,cheers.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280525623552&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## -damon-

there good,they get everywhere,but make sure you do it before your windows


----------



## killash

kev999 said:


> anybody tried an aircon bomb,if so do they work,does your car smell fresher and does the bomb leave a mess i.e anything on trim or windows,cheers.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280525623552&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


I've tried one, they're good smells of lemon  won't leave a mess unless you point it directly at your dash/trim from inches away.


----------



## blod

Go to poundland and get a can of neutroldol. Then spray it into the car same as above. Ive done a few like that now and am amazed by results before spending £10.

Cheers,

Blod


----------



## uruk hai

I used one of the AG ones and I thought it realy was worth while, I'll be buying them again :thumb:


----------



## Danny B

remember when you do it to put the aircon on re-circulating mode and remove the pollen filter :thumb:


----------



## theshrew

blod said:


> Go to poundland and get a can of neutroldol. Then spray it into the car same as above. Ive done a few like that now and am amazed by results before spending £10.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Blod


The idea of a special air con thing is to kill the germs that grow in the system when its not in use. Your idea is a good one for getting a better smell in the car.

Ive not used one of those ones but the ones i have used work. You can get them for cheaper than that. Think the last one i had was about £6


----------



## uruk hai

Danny B said:


> remember when you do it to put the aircon on re-circulating mode and remove the pollen filter :thumb:


Just out of interest why do you suggest removing the pollen filter ?


----------



## Danny B

it helps re-circulate the air con cleaner round the system more efficiently, otherwise the spray from the 'bomb' will get soaked into the pollen filter and will have a detrimental affect on the cleaning process. 
a new pollen filter after would be good as well.

Hope that helps :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai

Thanks for that :thumb: perhaps that is dependant on where your pollen filter is. Mine is right under the scuttle panel and I dont have a clue if or how any air gets passed through it when set to recirculate


----------



## robertdon777

Go on amazon, they are about £4 each on there and work just aswell as the £13 ones in halfords


----------



## Danny B

uruk hai said:


> but is dependant on where your pollen filter is.


yes that is true, i did forget to mention that


----------



## kev999

would you need to re-apply plastic dressings,i.e dash etc after using bomb,cheers


----------



## -damon-

kev999 said:


> would you need to re-apply plastic dressings,i.e dash etc after using bomb,cheers


vac and wipe round as usual then set it of,after that just give it a final wipe round then dress dash etc then windows :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

Sounds like you are just making extra work for yourself i use these in cars (my own and others)

Seem expensive i give you that but its the only one i have found that works properly without the mess associated with "Bombs"

http://www.einszett.co.uk/Klima-Cleaner.php


----------



## kev999

thanks for the replies guys.Grizzle whats the after aroma like,do you put the whole can down centre vents or is it some down each one,cheers.


----------



## Emile

kev999 said:


> thanks for the replies guys.Grizzle whats the after aroma like,do you put the whole can down centre vents or is it some down each one,cheers.


It has a citrus scent that lingers for a few days, then goes away. You stick the pipe as far down one of the center vents as you can and then spray the entire bottle's worth into it. It doesn't matter which center vent you use since both center vents lead straight to the HVAC main system. But just for good measure, I personally spray half the can in one center vent, and the other half in the other center vent.

Klima Kleaner is not a cheap product (especially since the entire can is for just one application) but it works extremely well. I replace my cabin air filter every 6,000 miles and every time I replace it, I then spray the Klima Kleaner and it works great. Only freshness coming out of my car's HVAC system.


----------



## beko1987

Emile, do you still have the A/C running? Need to do this with the service I have due soon.


----------



## stevengeelan

I am going to get one of these for my car in the next few weeks.

The previous owner of the car smoked in it + I don't think they ever used the air con so it is stinking too.

Do you recon changing the pollen filter and using one of these should sort it out? I've already wet/dry vac'd the interior(only the headlining left to do)


----------



## uruk hai

I would change the pollen filter and use the product or your choice, if it doesnt completely cure it I would think it would help !


----------

